# Browning



## Alpine (Dec 20, 2004)

Hello everyone, new to Forum. I was just wondering if anyone could give me some imput. I'm currently going to be buying my first rifle. Its going to be for mostly deer so I have decided on a 7mm. My question is i'am after a stainless rifle. I'am a left handed shooter so it makes it a little more difficult finding my perfect gun. I've narrowed it down and i'm leaning towards the A-bolt stainless stalker from Browning. Just wondering what you guys think of Browning and or this gun. Thanks alot!


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the site! It is tough being a lefty and finding what you want. I am in the same boat. I think the Browning is a nice piece. Pricey, but nice. Savage makes a stainless lefty too but only in short action. Otherwise, I think your only other options are Ruger and Remington for a stainless lefty in 7MM.

RC


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

I own a A-bolt in the .280 caliber...A fine rifle...you will not be disappointed...


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a browning A-bolt compsite stocker In a 7mm mag two of my brothers also have A-bolts one stainless both 300 win mags all are real fine rifles I don't think you can go wrong.

enjoy


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I dont like browning because I heard they are made in Asia. I don't like asian guns.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

I agree, I dont like the brownings either, go for the rem.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SniperPride said:


> I agree, I dont like the brownings either, go for the rem.


I third that. I hated my BPS, but love my Belgian made Hi-Power. I was just being nice in the first post. For the money, I would look at something else.

RC


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I have a remmington 700 bdl and an A-bolt I like the A-bolt better.

It has a raised palm area on the grip 
60 degree lift on the bolt vs close to 90 deg. on the Rem. Which gives you a faster action and more clearance from the scope when the bolt is up.
It has a removable clip on the dump plate.

Nothing wrong with the remmington just giving you the reasons why I like my Browning better even tho its made in Japan.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I would go with the A-bolt over ANY remington any day. I like remington, but I think browning makes the better rifle. I own a B.A.R. and its my favorite gun, I can't get enough of it. But before I would get the A-bolt, I'd get the Ruger M-77


----------



## Trivia guy (Sep 6, 2004)

Just my 2 cents but, if you are using it for deer only I would look at a .270. I have a 7mm and love it EXCEPT for a couple reasons. 1 - 7mm cartridges are very expensive, if you shoot much you may save enough to buy an additional gun. 2 - Bench rest practice may not be fun, due to the cummulative effects of the recoil. 3 - A 7mm is usually a relatively heavy gun and if you walk much, you will appreciate a lighter rifle. Check out a Tikka, very nice action from a good company. Just add a sweet scope and you will have a gun you can show off for the next 15 years. Happy hunting!


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

no way man stick wit the 7mm it doubles as a yote gun you want to a versitle gun and the 7mm fits the bill and about the a bolt and the rem700 go with the rem 700 becasue over and over again it has showed us its stuff that was the sniper rifle of vietnam and had a range of 1100 yards


----------



## Basshole (Nov 28, 2004)

You should check out the CZ model 3 at www.cz-usa.com , the CZ's are made in the U.S. now (atleast the model 3) and come with a stainless barrel and are available in both right and left hand versions.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Brownings are nice rifles, no doubt about it. But, my advice would be to check into the Savage 16FLSS Left-hand Model Weather Warrior, http://www.savagearms.com/16flss.htm 
It will cost quite a bit less and will shoot every bit as good, perhaps better and the accutrigger is very nice. With the money you save buy the best optics you can. A good general rule of thumb is to spend at least as much on the scope as you do on the rifle, you will not regret spending extra money on optics.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

oh boy, here I go, getting sucked into another one that will probably get me into trouble. I'll try to be careful, I just got myself in a heap big trouble on another post asking "a-bolt or win m70?" I expressed my preference being the m70 over the a-bolt, played the made in Japan card & all but got chased out of the forum. So, I'll be careful here & just point out facts & lay off with the personal preference & opinion stuff. Browning rifles currently made in Japan, it's not good or bad, just pointing it out. um, 7mm huh? which dang flavor? I looked at the 7mm shelf at the store a while back & I got lost! Had to fire up the GPS to find my way out of the 7mm world, it was scary! Seriously, 7mm rem, 7mm rem mag, 7mm this, 7mm that, 7mm super zoomer, short fat & crazy, 7mm ultra boom, what the heck? Man, 7mm? I don't know. I'm a big time 30 cal or + fan. but, if you figure out which 7mm you want & maybe get it tattooed to the back of your hand so you know which shells to buy off the 7mm shelf..... you should be ok.

Lefty, stainless. huh? Check out the savage, the remington, don't think ruger has one for you.... maybe check the winchester, they make a stainless & walnut featherweight this year, might make it in a lefty too. hmm, but the stalker is a synth isn't it? well, check em all out first & maybe go & study that 7mm thing a little. The guys that have em are going to tell you how badly you need one, I suppose they work just fine, I just never had use for one.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Ruger M77 MkII is available for left handers.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

oh for stupid, I've got 3 lefties in my hunting camp that all shoot the ruger 77, how did I forget that? 
Oh, I know what I was thinking. I once looked for a lefty bolt action rimfire in the ruger lineup & learned it wasn't available in lefty, that's what I was thinking. silly, must be gettin the "old timers" er sumthin.........


----------

